

Ask HN: Need good patent lawyer in San Diego area - dave1619

We're needing some help finding a good patent lawyer in the San Diego area who specializes in web/internet patents.  Any suggestions?
======
Travis
I'm in San Diego and forwarded your information to a contact of mine that is
in this field. I'll follow up via email with whatever reply I get.

~~~
Travis
I just noticed you don't have an email in your profile. Drop me an email, mine
is in my profile.

~~~
dave1619
thanks, will do.

